# Mark Evans IAPLC rank 137



## Mark Evans (29 Oct 2012)

You've seen this a thousand times before, but here's my IAPLC entry. Rank 137.

Very well done to those from the UK.


Mark Evans 2012 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Oct 2012)

well done mate!


----------



## Ady34 (29 Oct 2012)

This was such a great tank, the mixed carpet was na at its best and the fist sized mosses on the branches were awesome.
Great photo  
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Oct 2012)

Just look at those textures! Ooof!


----------



## Aquadream (29 Oct 2012)

Well done Mark. Well done indeed. I wish there was an award for best picture. Honestly, I don't see much competition there for your shots.


----------



## HarryRobinson (29 Oct 2012)

Loving the moss on the wood! Amazing scape Mark


----------



## Antoni (29 Oct 2012)

Congratulations,   Mark! Great tank, as I have said it million times before and the photography skill....is out of this world!


----------



## tim (29 Oct 2012)

should of placed higher imo mate plant health composition photography everything a nature aquarium should be very high quality scape mark


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Oct 2012)

Nice one mate. That's a beauty, no doubt about it. Congratulations!

Cheers,


----------



## foxfish (30 Oct 2012)

Lovely job mate, please keep up the good work


----------



## ghostsword (30 Oct 2012)

It is an amazing scape, and with so much detail.. 

Well done Mark..


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Oct 2012)

Congrats Mark, well deserved too  question now is "How to beat that next year?"  well done


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Oct 2012)

well done Mark, twas a lovely tank and it grew in super healthy!  Seems you had a hand in lots of the UK entered photographs this year.  Your flash advice for mine worked a treat thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Oct 2012)

Many thanks everyone   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Seems you had a hand in lots of the UK entered photographs this year



I've helped 1 or 2, Stu. A bit of advice here and there.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> How to beat that next year?"



I wont be entering mate.   



			
				Aquadream said:
			
		

> I wish there was an award for best picture



I'm actually glad the competition is not based on the photography alone. It would rule out some really great scapes that are not captured all that well. 

That said, it's my best full tank shot to date. Now i know what to do, there should be no reason for a poor shot from me again. 

Again, thanks everyone for such kind words, but as I've hinted, I wont be entering again. There's far too much child like, school yard antics. Cheating and rule bending are not what I'm about I'm afraid. 

Every year, the top 100/200 is announced and every year we resort to public slaying of others. 

I'll finish my commitments to ROIAPLC and then that's it. A sad time for the hobby in my very honest opinion.


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Oct 2012)

Sorry to hear that Mark. There will be issues all the time. For this or that reason. Same on the judging side too but that is another sad story.

In my mind if you invest in so much time in your scape and already doing these wonderful photographs sending these beauties is not too much extra.

But it is up to you of course. We not born to race on contests and this will not loose anything from your work. That will be better without these contests too.

i will miss you as your last scape i guess is one of your strongest one.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Oct 2012)

Hei who is going to compete and win for UK then!


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Oct 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Hei who is going to compete and win for UK then!



You?....there's plenty on here who could win.


----------



## Aquadream (31 Oct 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Again, thanks everyone for such kind words, but as I've hinted, I wont be entering again. There's far too much child like, school yard antics. Cheating and rule bending are not what I'm about I'm afraid.
> 
> Every year, the top 100/200 is announced and every year we resort to public slaying of others.
> 
> I'll finish my commitments to ROIAPLC and then that's it. A sad time for the hobby in my very honest opinion.


Well that makes two of us who feel this way. I am not 100% sure yet if I will retract forever from competitions, but to say at the least this feeling got me to abandon my tank for the past 6 months. I literaly lost any desire to do scapes after all the stir around contests.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Oct 2012)

Hey guys, don't be like that, there will always be people knocking down others peoples achievements, doesn't happen just in aquascaping, happens in life. All you have to do is stick by it and carry one regardless


----------



## Antipofish (31 Oct 2012)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be a sad loss to the hobby if either of you withdraw from competition.  If for no other reason than to spur newbies like myself and others to have great aspiration.  If it were not for your talented and beautiful entries, where would we get our inspiration from ?

In ANY kind of competition, not just aquascaping, there will always be anomolies in judging methods and criticism will abound, either by jealous people who cannot achieve what others do, or by the "ne'er say goods".  Regardless of the end result, it is the taking part that is important as has already been mentioned.  

Our (or rather YOUR) success comes from having done the best you can and showing the result to the (aquascaping) world.  It drives new entrants to the hobby such as myself to want to do better and the fewer scapers like you in these competitions, the worse the hobby will be for it.


----------



## clonitza (1 Nov 2012)

Flawless photo Mark, I really love it and a good placement also. Don't get too disappointed about the contest, they are just to fill a hole in this hobby not the big picture.

Mike

P.S. What was the temperature of the back light and over the tank light? Or did you use gels for the back light? Cheers!


----------



## James Marshall (5 Nov 2012)

Irrespective of any contest result, this aquascape absolutely outstanding Mark.
Its not just the balance and natural appearance of the layout, but the execution and finishing that make this scape.
It is very rare indeed to see a scape where every single leaf could not be better placed.   

Cheers,
James


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

That is amazing. Looks like a natural hillside from a distance lol.


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2012)

Absolutely Stunning Mark


----------



## paulmartin (22 Dec 2012)

fantastic looking tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I'm happy with the ranking. There were some epic scapes' this year, but one or two that were ranked too high...that shouldn't have been.

The photo that I've taken here is my best full tank shot to date. Technically, probably one of the best FTS's in the competition...but it's not a photography competition, so no prizes there.

Some of which had blatant Photoshop work done to them. So damn annoying.

After thinking about my comments with regards to me entering again next year, I've been persuaded by many to reconsider that thought.

Next year, I'll enter something for sure.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Dec 2012)

without wishing to start a row about the legitimacy of IAPLC... i thought pictures had to be sent unedited...?
Good to hear you'll be entering again though mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2012)

Absolutely mate. I think it's a good debate actually.

They should be unedited. But I've seen some really bad Photoshop work on the odd one or two.

What you see in my image is pretty much what was in front of me on the day of shooting. Contrast and curves were applied. That's about it.

In my opinion, and I've said it before, Competitions should only accept RAW images. Then there's no argument.

Most cameras can take RAW images. All DSLR's can do it, and now, many compacts can take RAW images. Then, there's no room for manipulation. Things like 'fish adding'... I know many that do that little trick.

There are fish in my pic which I wish weren't there. I could have taken them out, but it didn't really dawn on me until after the shoot. I could have edited them out, but I don't do cheating.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Dec 2012)

Hi Mark
Just a photogrpahic question relating to RAW image files.  As you probably know, many DSLR's have settings where you can tell the camera to alter the image it takes... functions such as "vivid" spring to mind.  On my D700 for example, I can tell it to do this and it will boost colours. Or I can tell it to take the image in B&W.  Do these settings only affect JPEG image files or are they applied to the RAW image too do you know ?


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Dec 2012)

Hi Chris.

Anything you apply to the camera (settings) will still show in a RAW image.

The only difference being, a JPEG will 'lock in' those settings but a RAW image on the other hand, will still allow you to change every setting.

So, if you take an image in B/W you can still change it to colour with RAW editing software.(free with most cameras) DPP (digital photo professional) for Canon in my experience, is the best out there.

If you 'mess up' with W/B you can still change that in RAW.

A RAW image is the image, but with nothing 'locked in'

Showing a RAW image proves that this image is un-manipulated.

This is what blows me away with Amano's images. He still shoots analogue, and still uses Fuji Velvia iso50/100 (I used to use that)


----------



## Mr P (2 Jan 2013)

hi mark .your tank and photography are beautiful.i used to enter a lot of photographic comps.i think when ever you have somebody judging your work it is only their opinion of your work.i have at times felt like packing it in but if you are happy with your work, tanks or photos, really that is all that matters. if you have enjoyed your self creating your tank then that in its self is something to be proud of.dont let them grind you down.
  keep up the GREATwork .skankypup.


----------



## mroys (3 Jan 2013)

your works (photos or videos) is excellent!!! I keep watching your youtube video clips. it helps me to relax my mind.


----------



## Marco Aukes (3 Jan 2013)

Sad to read this topic. Apparently another great competition runs down into the trap of cheating and unfriendly competition. In this case, resulting in one of the best European scapers to not enter anymore.

@Mark, in any case you are a champ and the scape remains stunning. Can't wait to follow the next one. The only advantage is that now you can post more frontal pics as you do not have to worry about competition rules for not doing so


----------



## Balik1 (21 Mar 2013)

Great tank


----------

